# Maloof Pedestal Table



## Tom Christenson (Mar 12, 2010)

I could have sworn that I saw an article recently in a woodworking magazine on building a Maloof style pedestal for a table. Now I can’t find it. Did I dream it or can someone help me?

Thanks.


----------

